# 8-8-09 we got HAMMERED!!!!



## capt stan (Aug 8, 2009)

The day in videos...enjoy....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5SMiqHtMfWM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5SMiqHtMfWM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DNq1SYQ4fk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DNq1SYQ4fk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8aLxxTZNxqM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8aLxxTZNxqM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ktov6AkMUmQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ktov6AkMUmQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yeRnD-_RhVw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yeRnD-_RhVw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mBENDkNXNDg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mBENDkNXNDg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PH00yockDXo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PH00yockDXo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K5C66HWRnwI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K5C66HWRnwI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/38wBKN1uj3s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/38wBKN1uj3s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Actually it was a slow day for us but we had some excitement. We wound up with a couple small kings, short Cobia (1/2 in short) cudas and a few missed hits. Sabrinas king that got ate would have been the best fish of the day. IT went by the boat and was about 6 in out of gaff range so we got a great look at it. It was a high 20's fish till it got HAMMERED!!!  Fun day with the kids and they all got a few.


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 8, 2009)

Looked like fun


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not many slick days like that a year. What a treat. Many tournament boats up to the north stan?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 9, 2009)

Sure was nice out there today!I know y'all had fun!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 9, 2009)

Gotta love that calm ocean....! Looks like you guys had fun, Stan...


----------



## retired (Aug 9, 2009)

Great day on the water, but then it's always great when you can do it w/ friends and family. Congrads.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 9, 2009)

Thnaks guys, Yes it was a fun day with the kids. I'd rather do that then anything to be honest!

Seabear, yep it was a bit crowded in my stomping grounds this weekend.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 9, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> Not many slick days like that a year. What a treat. Many tournament boats up to the north stan?




Hey... Where would someone buy some mullet?   LOL...


----------



## Inshore GA (Aug 9, 2009)

Great footage Stan! My boys love watchin your videos! I gotta get me a new camera. What kind do you use?


----------



## Fisher of Men (Aug 9, 2009)

Slick calm hasn't worked out to good for me, bit better with chop, that being said I love going off shore on slick days, you can drive the boat faster


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Hey... Where would someone buy some mullet?   LOL...



Call me this week. I need to finish the plans for that trip down there.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a great day! Awesome video's too, they really do add something special to your post... Gotta love that shark footage  Nice king Sabrina  Family and friends, no better way to spend a day!


----------



## capt stan (Aug 10, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> Great footage Stan! My boys love watchin your videos! I gotta get me a new camera. What kind do you use?



 Glad the kids enjoy it Mark!!! Too cool... The Camera I'm using is a small one it's a Cannon Powershot A470. I put a 2mb chip in it for more storage capacity. I think it was around $125 to $150 or so when I got it. It's small and compact and does pretty well. In the woods I sometimes have a hard time zooming in far out objects in focus though as it tries to focus on close in stuff. Bt that might be My fault as well though, still learning it.


----------



## boparks (Aug 12, 2009)

Capt Stan,

Are you saying you're getting all this great quality footage with a little $150 Canon camera ???

I've been meaning to ask you as I want to get a good video camera.

Love seeing your adventures here

Bobby


----------



## wes tanner (Aug 12, 2009)

*kil kenny*

Was that kil kenny fish camp you were launching at?


----------



## capt stan (Aug 12, 2009)

boparks said:


> Capt Stan,
> 
> Are you saying you're getting all this great quality footage with a little $150 Canon camera ???
> 
> ...



 YES SIR.....






 Not Killkenny, I launch out of YellowBluff.


----------



## PaulD (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice!
Who is the ugly bald guy on that ID card behind the camera?


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 12, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Nice!
> Who is the ugly bald guy on that ID card behind the camera?




Good job Stan!! Not looking good for this weekend.The wife told me we dont have a kid this weekend and if I wanted to go to up there I would be going by my self
I dont know though I was really wanting to get some camp swampy bacon,but a weekend at home with the wife and no kid dont sound to bad.
And I really got to be nice to her...We made nationals and if I want to go I got some serious butt kissing to do.I call ya tomorrow.


----------



## capt stan (Aug 13, 2009)

TAKE CARE OF MOMMA BOY!!,

 Looks like I have to attend a funeral service sat, so that shoots most of sat anyway. 

I may try to get out on sunday. I have the ol' team boat back for a few weeks and want to give her a shake down run...I missed those 400 ponys on the back

That boat makes my 23 look small parked next to it


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Aug 13, 2009)

I like what you said on the phone today...you got more boat in your drive way right now than you have house.LOL
I'll make it up there soon,but I think I'm gonna stay home this weekend and "Take care of momma"


----------



## Robert 31320 (Sep 6, 2009)

That looked like HOT flat water!  Great videos.


----------

